# candles



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm thinking about making candles anyone have some advise or book recomendations? thanks JIL


----------



## hillbillly (Jun 28, 2009)

for home use or for sale ?


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

maybe both if I can get the hang of it


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Candlemaker's Companion is excellent for just about any type of candle. 

There are quite a few types of candles, and you'll find books that are MOSTLY about that type...so if you're wanting to make container candles, look for a book that goes into detail about containers. For soy candles, which is a relatively new type, you'll probably find te most information in a soy-specific book. 

Waxes are specific to the type of candle, too. Higher melt waxes for pillars, or for hurricane type shells. Lower melt waxes for containers. Wicks, too are type specific. 

You'll need a good way to melt your wax (I really like water baths, but also hotpots work well when you're beginning). You'll need a GOOD thermometer if you don't have a thermostat controlled melter. Other than that.....

Don't use crayons to color the wax (they separate and you get spotty strange color). Add your scent at the very end..just before you dip or pour. Look around for molds and for things that can be used as a mold. 

Check out the thrift stores and the 2nd and book stores for candle books. It hasn't changed much in over 1000 years....so the basics are ... well...the basics


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well as Wisconsin Ann posted - do you want to make mold based candles, or candles inside containers?? Soy or parafin based wax?

Ther are many ways to make candles.. I prefer the parafin wax based candles.. I received off of Freecycle some old school sheet metal molds, along with many empty glass containers.. Then there are multiple types of wicks which can be used also..

Here are a couple of websites that i would recommend for a beginner.. 

http://www.cajuncandles.com/beginners-guide-to-candle-making.html

http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/projectsforbeginners/Candle_Making_Projects_for_Beginners.htm

http://www.mycraftbook.com/Candle_Making_Procedures.asp

http://www.candles-4-u.com/articles-candle-making.htm

Some of my handiwork using recycled old used candles..



















I do have a copy of the small 'Gulf Wax Candle Book' (circa 1966 cost $.50 cents) which covers the basics of candles..


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks I will do alot of research and ask questions looks like a fun mess!! those are nice looking candles! the sticks are to hold the wick up? thanks JIL


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Jil - yes, the sticks with clothes pins are used to center the wicks in the candles....

Plus as you can see, making candles can be a messy project. I always use lots of newspaper to keep excess/ spilled wax off of the surfaces... Almost everything used to make candles seen in the photos, were obtained off of Freecycle and Craigslist..


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

where is a good source for supplies? wicks wax etc... I found at a thrift store some molds, at first I was like what is this? then it hit me taper candle mold got two for $1 each makes 12 candles each!! I thought it was a good deal. Thanks JIL


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Jil - when I buy candle making supplies it is at Michaels. Usually just slabs of parafin wax, since they are the only local place to buy my supplies. I live in a remote area!

I was fortunate to receive many of my supplies, from posting a want on Freecycle for candle making supplies. A woman gave me 3 boxes of her grandmothers's supplies (metal molds, wax, wicks, coloring, scents, etc..) from back in the day. I passed back to her several of the candles, that I made from the goodies..

That and I get many used candles off of Craigslist and Freecycle by posting a want every month.. Along the lines of, 'help me fight my electric bill by my using candles.....' The University/ College kiddies save me their leftover candles, and they feel good by recycling..


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

i bought a box of soy wax. a pack of wicks and a box of canning jars. made nice candles for home use.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks! I plan on going to maybe hobby lobby and see what thier resources are then maybe dig online that's where I'm able to find most of my soap making supplies. THANKS


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

wicks are expensive. do you buy them or make them?? I read someplace about wood wicks...anyone try that? I have about a million candle ends I have been saving for a candlemaking project


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

I might have to give candle making a try


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

This is a photo of a test container candle I made using a pair of VERY thin splits as the wick. It works...but you have to use an open pored wood (aspen, poplar, etc. ...bamboo works well) and you soak the wood wick in oil or hot wax for maybe 10 minutes before pouring the candle. That way it's primed nicely and will actually burn enough to make a pool in the wax so it can pull up liquid wax to burn instead of just burning itself out.

I did try a couple of bamboo skewer 1" pillar type candles..they were less successful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

If wild bamboo/cane or cattails grow in your area you could try harvesting the leaves for fibers to make your own wicks. That would be something to ask the fiber crafters about.


----------

